# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  كيفيه تفليش روم للاكاتيل اكس بوب OT-5035d

## goldenboyalaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
انا معى الكاتيل اكس بوب  :Wink:  المهم الموبيل  باصدار 4.0 وده الاصدار الافتراضى و حدثته الى 4.1 للجيلى بين  تحديث رسمى  
المهم  التحديث زفت فيه مشاكل كتير تهنيج  وتقل وبقى زفت اخر حاجه  :Frown:   المهم انا  عايز ارجعه للاصدار القديم اللى هو 4.0 وعرفت ان ده بيتم عن طريق تفليش  الروم صح   
حد عنده خليفه او عارف طريقه تفليش الروم للاكاتيل اكس بوب 
او حد عنده خلفيه ازاى ارجعه  للاصدار القديم  
بالله عليكم ارجو الرد والمساعده  :Wink:  
بليز احتاج مساعده  
ارجو الرد سريعا  :Smile:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
التفليش عن طريق السيرفر
البرنامج يقوم بتحميل الروم

----------


## goldenboyalaa

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
> التفليش عن طريق السيرفر
> البرنامج يقوم بتحميل الروم

 اولا شكرا كتير للرد  
ثانيا ارجوك لو عندك فكره ازاي اتعامل مع برنامج التفليش اشرحلى واكون شاكر افضالك

----------

